# TV Tuner doesn't work!



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

My TV Tuner is not working.
I'm not exactly sure what the tv tuner is, but I believe it is an ATI eHome Theater 200 NTSC PCI TV Tuner and the XP drivers can be found here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...wonder-xp.aspx

It is a PCI card, and the drivers only work with Windows XP. I'm running Windows 7 64 bit, and would really appreciate some help on getting this to work if possible.

Here are the Hardware IDs:
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_FFFB1002&REV_01
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_FFFB1002
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&CC_040000
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&CC_0400

And the Compatible IDs:
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&REV_01
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016
PCI\VEN_4444&CC_040000
PCI\VEN_4444&CC_0400
PCI\VEN_4444
PCI\CC_040000
PCI\CC_0400

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That card was designed to work with MCE only, It'll work on XP using modded MCE drivers but there are not any Vista/Win7 drivers for it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I had to do a lot of digging on that one. Turns out I found a driver that should work for your system. 

http://hauppauge.lightpath.net/software/pvr250/pvr-250-350_1_18_21_23257_whql.zip

Make sure you set a restore point before installing this driver.

There is no guarantee this will work. 


```
;---------------------------------------------------------------
;              Hauppauge WinTV-PVR PCI II
;---------------------------------------------------------------

[Hauppauge]
%p2.DeviceEncode%       =p2.Dev15,          PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0803&SUBSYS_40010070
%p2.DeviceEncodeDecode% =p2.Dev15_VO,       PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0803&SUBSYS_40000070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16,          PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_40010070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16_NH,       PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_40090070
%p2.DeviceEncode%       =p2.Dev15,          PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0803&SUBSYS_48010070
%p2.DeviceEncodeDecode% =p2.Dev15_VO,       PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0803&SUBSYS_48000070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16,          [B]PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016[/B]&SUBSYS_48010070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16_NH,       [B]PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016[/B]&SUBSYS_48090070
%p2.DeviceEncode%       =p2.Dev15,          PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0803&SUBSYS_48030070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16,          [B]PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016[/B]&SUBSYS_48030070
%p2.DeviceEncode16%     =p2.Dev16_NH,       [B]PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016[/B]&SUBSYS_480B0070
```


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

No success. When i try to run it it says... "Drivers have NOT been updated. The bitness of the INF does not match the Operating System. <<click to exit>>"

Tried running it in Compatibility Mode for WinXP SP3 and Win2000. No success. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I spent more than half the day yesterday extracting install packages and that is the only driver I found that matched your ID's. You can try extracting it and installing it manually. I will look some more.

-GZ


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Even if you find one that installs, it still may not work or work correctly. As Wrench already pointed out, there are NO official drivers for that card.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd rather have it work partially or be flaky than not have it work at all


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Use a program like Universal Extractor to extract the files in the installation .exe. Then manually install the drivers - pointing windows to the extracted directory. 

This may or may not work. As I stated before, these are the only drivers I found with the proper ven/dev ID's.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

I used jZip to extract the files and then run it. Will Universal Extractor work differently?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You don't want to run the installer. Windows will know whether or not the driver software is compatible or not. 

I have no experience with jZip, but if it can extract the installer package, you should be good.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by "you don't want to run the installer". What do I run then? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Extract all of the files to a folder on the HDD. Then goto the device in Device Manager, and manually "update" the driver. When it prompts you for a driver, point Windows to the folder you created.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ohhh okay i will try that.


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

No success. Even tried doing it that way with the XP driver's i found.... Didn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

XP or older drivers rarely work for Win7. Even Vista drivers don't always work.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry BlackBeltDude05, haven't had any luck whatsoever with those drivers. The only ones that even come close to looking like they will work are the ones I linked earlier.

If I find something else I will let you know. But as it stands now, you are probably OOL for the time being.

If the tuner card is really important to you, you could try installing 7 x32 and see if the drivers will work there. I still can't make any promises.

You could also pick up an updated tuner card. 

This is the cheapest one I was able to find that reports to be compatible with Windows 7.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815306023


----------



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for attempting to help me. I only paid $10 for this tuner, so it's not a huge issue. I don't plan on spending more than $30 on a tuner card, which I realize is not possible, so I guess no tuner for me :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still looking when I have the spare time. If I come across anything, I will let you know. But, it is not looking good as of right now.


----------

